# Puppy Face I love!



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

We have new puppies here at Bellatak Havanese and this is a picture I just had to share. 3 weeks old. I love it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

How adorable Kathy, don't you wish they could stay at that age a little longer. Congrats.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So cute and precious!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Singing opera! lol


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, could we have more pictures?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A lot of puppy breath in one picture


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> We have *new puppies* here at Bellatak Havanese and this is a picture I just had to share. 3 weeks old. I love it!


Playing favorites??? :biggrin1:Where are the others?? :ear:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Awww! How cute. I want to see more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy, I am grinning from ear to ear!!! what is this little one's name?


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## Cheryls (Aug 9, 2007)

Very cute. I agree- please share pictures of the rest of the puppies. -Cheryl S-


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I WANT THAT PUPPY!!!

How could you post that and not give any details about that pup and the litter??? I think that's the sweetest puppy photo I've ever seen.
Congrats!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Adorable....... more pictures pleeeeeeeese.:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I can't believe you only posted one picture!! We want more! (please)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

There are no more puppies to share sorry girls they are all MINE!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's not very nice Leeann!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> That's not very nice Leeann!


LOL I just figured I would claim them all before anyone else try's to steal them.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute, but Kathy, you are such a tease! You knew you would catch heck if you posed that picture. :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ooooh that ones my favorite too!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Aw Kathy, that is beyond cute! And I'm just going to add to the other comments when I say, show me more puppies!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Helloooo"
I love that picture too!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Now you opened the can....lololol......post more!!!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the new litter! Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww Kathy!!! That puppy is just too stinkin adorable for words, now where is the rest of the gang? Who are the parents? How many in the litter? Come on, spill.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, that's so cute! Where are the others? We want more hoto:s


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

She's teasing us! NO FAIR! LOL


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Kathy said:


> We have new puppies here at Bellatak Havanese and this is a picture I just had to share. 3 weeks old. I love it!


Now that is a darling photo, but an only photo, where are the rest??


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Not happy with just one photo!


That is a such an adorable picture!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awwww, just precious. I'm sure his/her brothers and sisters are precious too........come on, show us the litter!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable-love the panda markings!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We're on page 4 and still no more pictures??

:-\


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new litter Kathy. ADORABLE! :baby::cheer2::baby:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, that is the only cute one in the bunch!!!! LOLOLOL I will share other pictures when I can. Unfortunately my camera must take very large photos as I can't seem to easily post pictures on here anymore.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The ONLY cute one? :boink: No way Kathy! I know better then that!!!!!!!!

I use shrinkphotos.com and have great luck.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, I bet all the others are ugly monsters! (yuh, like we will buy that Kathy.) Leeann, you can have all the others-- I just want that puppy too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It just makes you smile!! Aaaww the smell of puppy breath - I would be in heaven!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kathy - Can I come over? I'll bring cake.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Practically perfect !


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I use www.tinypic.com - if you register u can upload at the same time


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is the most adorable puppy picture ever.....but we could be wrong. Let us see the other pups so we can be absolutely sure. Congratulations on your new litter.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy is a tease, how about if you just try uploading 1 more little cutie pleeease.

Ann if you are going over to Kathy's I am coming with you, I will bring the mixings for a margarita and we can get her drunk.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Kathy is a tease, how about if you just try uploading 1 more little cutie pleeease.
> 
> Ann if you are going over to Kathy's I am coming with you, I will bring the mixings for a margarita and we can get her drunk.


:biggrin1: Can I come too? You keep serving the margarita's, I'll wait and see what happens:biggrin1:....then I'll steal the puppy. I like margarita's....but I like puppies more.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We'll give Kathy the margaritas and then make off with the puppies!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy---Was this an early April Fools post? :frusty:


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy what a sweetheart. :juggle: Waiting for the rest....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

IWAP!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Try Picasa!!!!! I've caught it from everyone else!!!!!! Please post more!!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

op2:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:focus::behindsofa: You have the links to get those pictures smaller, now, there is no excuse for more pictures! We are waiting patiently.....for just so long.... :biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

And guys, back off the puppy. Warning I am one for two on taking puppies that Kathy has posted baby pictures of on the forum.

Some may read that as Kathy only breeding a litter a year but I read it as me being very successful- MUAHHAHAHA!

Day old Dashie to prove my point! And then Carole and Jane with Gabby and BJ from the Presidential Litter!
http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=78628&postcount=23


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> And guys, back off the puppy. Warning I am one for two on taking puppies that Kathy has posted baby pictures of on the forum.
> 
> Some may read that as Kathy only breeding a litter a year but I read it as me being very successful- MUAHHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


:nono: Umm....not this time, sista! LOL. Those pics of baby Dash are so sweet!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> And guys, back off the puppy. Warning I am one for two on taking puppies that Kathy has posted baby pictures of on the forum.
> 
> Some may read that as Kathy only breeding a litter a year but I read it as me being very successful- MUAHHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


No Amanda I read that as it's someone elses turn, you got Dasher then Carole and Jane got Gabby & BJ so now it's my turn.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

You are all teases!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Here are all 7 a few days old. This is Queenie's, CH Bellatak Stealing Kisses of DJ, second litter. Queenie is Vallee's littermate/sister.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, I hope you are all satisfied with the puppy picture. Now I really WAP!!!!!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Here are all 7 a few days old. This is Queenie's, CH Bellatak Stealing Kisses of DJ, second litter. Queenie is Vallee's littermate/sister.


And she's Gabby and BJ's mommy! They are so adorable, I'm sure I can fit them all in in my house, Kathy. (It's WAY too far for them to go to get to Leeann's....hahahahahaha)

Amanda, thanks for the ref to the post re Dash's litter -- hadn't ever seen that photo and the puppies are too sweet.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oooooh she had Dalmations! :laugh: They are beautiful and I LOVE all the spots! The brown one five over looks like it has a heart shaped marking on the hip. Yesss?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Oooooh she had Dalmations! :laugh: They are beautiful and I LOVE all the spots! *The brown one five over looks like it has a heart shaped marking on the hip.* Yesss?


That's what I thought, too, Christy... A true "♥ dog"  Well, anyone who knows me, knows how crazy I am for anything with hearts on it. Maybe this is a sign this one is mine??? :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie said:


> That's what I thought, too, Christy... A true "♥ dog"  Well, anyone who knows me, knows how crazy I am for anything with hearts on it. Maybe this is a sign this one is mine??? :biggrin1:


 The coloring would be perfect next to Tori's black!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on the adorable puppies Kathy. Leeann you soo need a puppy. I think Brad needs a little girl. I will send Betzie's tu-tuu over for her! I saw the one with the heart as well. Too sweet.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally! Thanks, Kathy...beautiful litter


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Oooooh she had Dalmations! :laugh: They are beautiful and I LOVE all the spots! The brown one five over looks like it has a heart shaped marking on the hip. Yesss?


Christy - good eye! There were actually several that had heart shapes on them. Since Queenie was out of the "Valentine" litter, seems very appropriate.

Leslie - I collect or use to collect heart shaped things.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I noticed the hearts right away. Adorable little 7-some.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK Leeann, Leslie, your turn!!! Better grab one while you can!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Kathy, they're just gorgeous!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Adorable litter Kathy- congrats!!
I'll take one with spots please.....


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Kathy and Queenie. Adorable little munchkins.:hug:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hearts and seven in the litter what could be better! Beautiful litter.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> And she's Gabby and BJ's mommy! They are so adorable, I'm sure I can fit them all in in my house, Kathy. (It's WAY too far for them to go to get to Leeann's....hahahahahaha)
> 
> Amanda, thanks for the ref to the post re Dash's litter -- hadn't ever seen that photo and the puppies are too sweet.


Hey that's not fare Jane. I will take the first two on the left and the last two on the right and you can have the three in the middle then we will each have 4 of Queenie's pup's hehehe.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Um Um Um . . . 7 puppy breaths! They are beautiful, Kathy . . . congrats!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats they are all gorgeous and flashy!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

EEEEEEK! IWAP!!!! And Roscoe totally WAP, too. He would be in love with a playmate!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:dramah-la-la :drama:

They are all beautiful and I spotted the heart right away too. I thought I saw mickey-mouse ears too? I need to go back and look again. They are fabulous!

:boink: Yes-Kathy--I can see you only have 1 cute one....you stinker! :boink:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> OK Leeann, Leslie, your turn!!! Better grab one while you can!!


One? how about two or three? DH want's to know if Kathy has any buy 2 get one free deal's going on LOL

I love looking at these puppies but they are not helping my MHS.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh!! Those puppies are so adorable! The heart is perfectly shaped. And that first picture of the puppy yawning is just too cute for words. There's going to be some serious fighting over those babies. :fencing: Queenie did a fabulous job (and you too!). Congratulations!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Hey that's not fare Jane. I will take the first two on the left and the last two on the right and you can have the three in the middle then we will each have 4 of Queenie's pup's hehehe.


Hey, that works for me! Now, which one of us gets Queenie?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think I see a heart on Sir Winston, which means I need one with a heart too, he does want a playmate!! Seven, wow, a real blessing!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful litter Kathy! Cheers to you and the lovely queenie. That heart marking is awesome!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Christy - good eye! There were actually several that had heart shapes on them. Since Queenie was out of the "Valentine" litter, seems very appropriate.
> 
> Leslie - I collect or use to collect heart shaped things.


Kathy, I still collect things with hearts on them. I probably have hundreds of things and wouldn't you know it, nowhere in my entire collection do I have a *puppy* with a heart on it! :biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hmm, Leslie, sounds like an omen to me!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Queenie's pups at 5 weeks*

Here are their 5 week pictures in birth order: Mickey, Cassie, Bogie, Mandy, Huggie. Next 2 to follow.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

last two in birth order: Keeper, Rumor


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always promised I would never keep getting a puppy a secret and I want to thank all of you who checked with me privately if I was getting a puppy from Kathy.

I am now coming out, YES I am watching both Queenie and Vallee’s litters in hopes a puppy may join our family.

I do not want to get everyone’s hopes up because we still could not get a puppy, I am being very particular in what I am looking for as far as personality goes after all I am adding a third dog and want all to be happy. We will not know till temperament testing and evaluations are done if one of these puppies will be joining our family.

So now I can officially say “Back off my puppies” everyone LOL

ps I will double post in both threads as I did not want to start a third thread to have to watch on these little cuties.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness they are all absolutely ADORABLE!!!!! Makes me want a new puppy seeing all of these SWEET faces


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy you are so blessed this year with two such lovely litters filled with promise! 

Leeann, I thrilled for you! With so many lovely pups, there will surely be a winner in there somewhere for you. I have my fingers crossed! Is it an agility champion you seek?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want to go hang out at Kathy's house. Think she's up for a playdate?

Leeann-I'm so happy for you and you're so fortunate to have Queenie and Vallee's puppies to choose from. Can't wait to know what you decide! (I think you need a girl!):baby:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Kathy you are so blessed this year with two such lovely litters filled with promise!
> 
> Leeann, I thrilled for you! With so many lovely pups, there will surely be a winner in there somewhere for you. I have my fingers crossed! Is it an agility champion you seek?


Congratulations Kathy and Leeann!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you girls. Christy yes I am hoping to have another one I can play in agility with but my first priority is Riley & Monte being happy with the new puppy. Just don’t tell them they have priority over me on this or they might take advantage.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Thank you girls. Christy yes I am hoping to have another one I can play in agility with but my first priority is Riley & Monte being happy with the new puppy. Just don't tell them they have priority over me on this or they might take advantage.


Just look at those sweet faces in your signature pic...how could you say such things?? :biggrin1: I am so living vicariously through you right now. What a lucky girl you are!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Does that mean all 3 of you are coming out to meet the puppies?
I'm up for a play date-- anyone else????
We had a great one when Lina came to pick up Hitch.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

These are the wonderfull little ones that were born on the same day as my little Reds. They are beautiful Kathy. Lucky Leeann, I'm sure you will find the perfect pup to add to your family. Very happy for you.


----------



## Sox (Jan 29, 2010)

Such exciting news, Leeann! You're going into this so level-headed that I'm certain you'll find the perfect puppy to round out your family! Keeping fingers crossed for you... 
 Laura


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I succumbed to MHS when I was about halfway home from Kathy's with BJ last year, so I'm hoping to talk her into letting BJ have a little brother or sister from one of her litters.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Just look at those sweet faces in your signature pic...how could you say such things?? :biggrin1: I am so living vicariously through you right now. What a lucky girl you are!


 LOL Christy, when Riley heard Mickey was playing with the strap and trying to steal the camera away from Kathy, he said "mommy mommy remember when I use to do that, I bet he would be lot's of fun to play with pick him pick him" and Monte just keeps telling me every time Riley steal's his blue ball "mom can you just make sure the new puppy knows stealing my blue ball will not get me to play with him/her"

 


mintchip said:


> Does that mean all 3 of you are coming out to meet the puppies?
> I'm up for a play date-- anyone else????
> We had a great one when Lina came to pick up Hitch.


 Yes I will be coming out but it will probably be a last min. notice type thing, I am hoping to stay a few day's and would love to see anyone who may have time when I do come out though.



tabby2 said:


> I succumbed to MHS when I was about halfway home from Kathy's with BJ last year, so I'm hoping to talk her into letting BJ have a little brother or sister from one of her litters.


 LOL Jane you sure it was halfway home and not one third of the way?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> LOL Jane you sure it was halfway home and not one third of the way?


Busted. Actually, it was while Kathy was handing me BJ....well, almost, anyway!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Scooter's Family said:


> I want to go hang out at Kathy's house. Think she's up for a playdate?
> 
> YES!!!!!! Come on over for a puppy playdate! How awesome that would be for me and the puppies!!!! Bruno, the guard, will be at the door checking bags when leaving!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Yay Leeann!! I'll keep my fingers crossed that one of these babies is everything you want. 

Kathy, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

So cute. I thought of you Leeann as soon as I read the news. That's so exciting. Hopefully we'll have Bellatek puppy in NE.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Leeann, thank you for pm'ing me as you know how anxiously I've been waiting to see when and who you'd pick as Hav #3 in the household. I just knew it would come from Kathy though, so not surprised, but seriously, you are more than just lucky... there are 2 litters to choose a puppy from??! Sheesh. :whoo: HOW EXCITING!! 

Yes, Leeann, for once you can tell everyone to back off and actually mean it!! 

Congrats to you, Kathy, on Queenie's beautiful puppies. I totally fell for that chocolate heart pup. I had no idea this thread was here! LOL


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy, Jane & BJ keep bugging me to ask you for new pictures, she is driving me nuts so I said fine and am bumping this thread for some new pictures of those cuties.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Kathy, Jane & BJ keep bugging me to ask you for new pictures, she is driving me nuts so I said fine and am bumping this thread for some new pictures of those cuties.


Leeann, you are such a good friend :angel: to do that for Jane and BJ.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> Kathy, Jane & BJ keep bugging me to ask you for new pictures, she is driving me nuts so I said fine and am bumping this thread for some new pictures of those cuties.


Well, you know what a shy and retiring person I am, and I just knew I could count on my good friend Leeann to speak up for me.

By the way, Leeann, you forgot to mention that you promised I could have your puppy from Kathy's litter....innocent oversight, I'm sure.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

tabby2 said:


> Well, you know what a shy and retiring person I am, and I just knew I could count on my good friend Leeann to speak up for me.
> 
> By the way, Leeann, you forgot to mention that you promised I could have your puppy from Kathy's litter....innocent oversight, I'm sure.


Not if I show up and steal yours first


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sigh! help me!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Not if I show up and steal yours first


Now now if you are going to fight I'll just have to take the puppy myself!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mintchip said:


> Now now if you are going to fight I'll just have to take the puppy myself!


Thank you Sally, these ladies are not behaving are they??!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*6 weeks old*

I just love this age. They are so much fun! For the life of me I can't figure out how to put the names below each picture, sorry.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Last two.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh My Hav! How cute can you get. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Thank you Sally, these ladies are not behaving are they??!! LOLOLOL


They need to be taught a lesson! 
PS-the puppies are *ADORABLE!!*


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Those faces are to die for!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh my! Cuteness times seven!!!!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

You're killing me here! They're all so cute! I love no. 4 with one eye white and one eye black!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll take number 5!!!!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...they are so cute! I'm amazed by how similar a lot of their facial markings are. Are you having problems telling them apart, or are you like the mom of twins who always just knows who is who?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

trueblue said:


> Wow...they are so cute! I'm amazed by how similar a lot of their facial markings are. Are you having problems telling them apart, or are you like the mom of twins who always just knows who is who?


LOL, if I only was looking at their faces, sometimes it is hard to tell, but thankfully their body markings are all different!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are all so precious!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy Congratulations on all your new puppies from both mommies ~ they are all so beautiful!! I sure can tell these 7 are siblings.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Thank you Sally, these ladies are not behaving are they??!! LOLOLOL


I always behave but I did hear from a very good source that Jane has been training BJ how to hide a couple extra puppies under him while walking out the door for when she comes to pick up her puppy so you better do an extra head count before she leaves.

I am having the hardest time picking a favorite puppy from this litter, my mind keeps changing on who is the cutest... this is a first for me.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I always behave but I did hear from a very good source that Jane has been training BJ how to hide a couple extra puppies under him while walking out the door for when she comes to pick up her puppy so you better do an extra head count before she leaves.
> QUOTE]
> 
> No, no, Leeann, you misunderstood: I told Kathy I would be willing to bring YOUR puppy home with me for a few weeks to do some extra training as a surprise for you......


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm! :nono: 
Hey Kathy


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

They are all sooo cute....but I think I have it down to my top 7 out of Queenie's litter!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Be still my heart! Those puppy faces are killing me. Leeann, you are so lucky! I don't know how I'd choose based on cuteness. They are *all* adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I am having the hardest time picking a favorite puppy from this litter, my mind keeps changing on who is the cutest... this is a first for me.


That is because they are all just so cute! I am so green jelly!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you for the latest pics, Kathy. They are to die for!! 

Christy, I like #4 too! Besides, 4 is my lucky number. It's meant to be. 

Jane and Leeann, you are cracking me up! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> I always behave but I did hear from a very good source that Jane has been training BJ how to hide a couple extra puppies under him while walking out the door for when she comes to pick up her puppy so you better do an extra head count before she leaves.
> 
> I am having the hardest time picking a favorite puppy from this litter, my mind keeps changing on who is the cutest... this is a first for me.


don't worry, I will have Brutus working the door that day!

Oh, you might want to ask Jane what kind of training she was thinking she would do for your puppy?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well I certainly wouldn't trust Leeann or Jane to innocently walk out with just one each. Perhaps I need to pick them up for them.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Okay, Kathy, time to tell Bruno to be on the lookout for Carole!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mellowbo said:


> Well I certainly wouldn't trust Leeann or Jane to innocently walk out with just one each. Perhaps I need to pick them up for them.


Carole,
I think that is a great idea! You come to get them as I know you would be sure to deliver them right away! Here is a picture of Bogie and Mandy looking for you! 
Oh, found the "paperclip" but still couldn't add names to the picture and when I hit "return" after the picture is placed, won't do anything. I wonder if it is because I have a Mac.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

tabby2 said:


> Okay, Kathy, time to tell Bruno to be on the lookout for Carole!


Jane, Carole is the one who referred me to Bruno!!! They are buddies!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I have been meaning to ask everyone. Who wants puppy pen cleaning duty?


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Carole and Leeann, of course!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey, Leeann, I think it's time for us to hire Bruno's sister Brunhilda to double check everyone going in or out.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Mandy is obviously meant to live with me come on she is named for me! And this week, my other choice is Mickey as Dash needs a tugging friend  And further to show i am not selfish, there are 5 left!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Some days I think I want to be a baker and some days I want to be a dog breeder when I grow up. I'm 42, how long do I have to decide?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, just do both  Can I just interview for the Puppy Snatching Bodyguard job? I don't know who Bruno is, but I bet I'm meaner.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Oh, you might want to ask Jane what kind of training she was thinking she would do for your puppy?


No worries Kathy she just better hope her puppy is still at your house when she comes to pick him/her up...



Kathy said:


> I have been meaning to ask everyone. Who wants puppy pen cleaning duty?


Me Me ohhhh how I wish I lived closer, I would make sure all puppy pens are nice and clean when you get home every day.



tabby2 said:


> Hey, Leeann, I think it's time for us to hire Bruno's sister Brunhilda to double check everyone going in or out.....


I am right with you Jane, I have added Carole to our do not trust list.



ama0722 said:


> Mandy is obviously meant to live with me come on she is named for me! And this week, my other choice is Mickey as Dash needs a tugging friend  And further to show i am not selfish, there are 5 left!


Amanda stop trying to use poor Dasher to steal a puppy, he is doing fine and is very happy to be the only boy in your life right now.



trueblue said:


> Ann, just do both  Can I just interview for the Puppy Snatching Bodyguard job? I don't know who Bruno is, but I bet I'm meaner.


LMAO Kim you are a hoot.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow, they are dolls! I sure hope my mom is able to be a mom to one of your babies


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I truly don't know how you will decide, Leeann. I keep gravitating to the boys for some reason. I always say the next one will be a girl, and I ALWAYS end up with boys. Story of my life. But that Mandy is starting to look cuter and cuter . . . 

And I will clean puppy pens any time in exchange for . . . ????


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

All this puppy fighting going on. I don't know how I'll ever stand a chance, so I'll just sit on the sideline and hope no one notices me sneaking in .... :spy:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> All this puppy fighting going on. I don't know how I'll ever stand a chance, so I'll just sit on the sideline and hope no one notices me sneaking in .... :spy:


 Oh good Marj then you can be in charge of bugging Kathy tomorrow for their 7 week pictures so you can make sure you are stealing the right one.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

:bump2: Out of my way because IWABP. Adorable puppies.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey Kathy---hoto: anytime!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Oh good Marj then you can be in charge of bugging Kathy tomorrow for their 7 week pictures so you can make sure you are stealing the right one.


What?! And risk losing my chance at getting a margerita in San Mateo this August? :suspicious: Hmmm..... puppy pics or margerita ..... 

O.k. Kathy. I've been sent to deliver the message that HF members are dying for updated pics.

Leeann, you owe me!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

marjrc said:


> What?! And risk losing my chance at getting a margerita in San Mateo this August? :suspicious: Hmmm..... puppy pics or margerita .....
> 
> O.k. Kathy. I've been sent to deliver the message that HF members are dying for updated pics.
> 
> Leeann, you owe me!!


 Thank you Marj, you can come visit any time you want this summer for some puppy breath.

Kathy, you already know the butterflies in my belly have started, the only thing that seems to calm them down is seeing these puppies in action. How about some video in place of pictures this week?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

As much as I enjoy the puppy pictures (and would love to see a video too), I am really enjoying Leeaan's excitement. So happy for you Leeann.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Sharlene but be very thankful you could not hear me this morning singing, “Who's the leader of the club That's made for you and me M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E”


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leeann said:


> Thank you Sharlene but be very thankful you could not hear me this morning singing, "Who's the leader of the club That's made for you and me M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E"


I think we would all love to hear you sing the M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E song. Couldn't you please record it and share it with us all?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leeann, are you closer to choosing one? When is the best time to gauge their personalities?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Leeann, are you closer to choosing one? When is the best time to gauge their personalities?


Yes Leeann, do tell! :ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry girls but not yet, I will say I am very fond of a few of them but will not know till after the puppies are evaluated and then we have to some how factor in the other 4 puppies that are 3 weeks younger. Yes I have already had a panic attack over this , thankfully talking with Kathy calmed me down.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

MICKEYMOUSE. YUP, I hear ya Leeann!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> MICKEYMOUSE. YUP, I hear ya Leeann!!


YUP! Made for you and me...


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You are too funny Leeann!!!! So what does Brad think? I am sure he is excited too but I just dont see him singing the M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E song. Ya never know though!!! Kathy cant wait to see some updated puppy pics. I think Leeann forgot to tell you that I would pick him or her up and return him or her to Leeann. That way she doesnt have to take time off of work. Thats what we talked about right????? Ha ha!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

*Play Time!*

I thought you all might enjoy seeing this video of Queenie playing with her babies. I laugh every time, so daily I get a good dose of laughter!

http://www.smilebox.com/playBlog/4d54597a4f546b344e7a593d0d0a&blogview=true


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I thought you all might enjoy seeing this video of Queenie playing with her babies. I laugh every time, so daily I get a good dose of laughter!
> 
> http://www.smilebox.com/playBlog/4d54597a4f546b344e7a593d0d0a&blogview=true


:clap2clap2clap2clap2:LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That was so cute. Round and round they go. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, how fun, thanks for sharing! I'm sitting here grinning. 

Those little 8 week olds are already proficient at RLH! Queenie's getting them in top shape, too! She's so pretty as she's running all around, checking for her pups to be following.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I thought you all might enjoy seeing this video of Queenie playing with her babies. I laugh every time, so daily I get a good dose of laughter!
> 
> http://www.smilebox.com/playBlog/4d54597a4f546b344e7a593d0d0a&blogview=true


LOL! Kathy I knew I could count on you for a wonderful show.

IWAP please. If I didn't think my family (and my Rabbi :kev would try to have me locked up, I'd be on a plane checking out those beauties of yours Kathy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I think Jane just jumped back in her car and is heading your way Kathy, two video's in one morning has put her over the edge you better hide those puppies LOL


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap2:What great fun! :rockon: Loved it!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love Queenie, she's such a great mom and loves her puppies so much. Too funny that the puppies are just blurs some of the time because they're moving so fast. 

BTW, I'm going to look very rumpled all week because Leeann kept texting me about the video while I was out running errands -- I finally broke down and came home before making it to drycleaners because I just couldn't wait to see it!


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I think Jane just jumped back in her car and is heading your way Kathy, two video's in one morning has put her over the edge you better hide those puppies LOL


I don't know what you mean, vroom, vroom, vroom.............


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I love how they will often take the "short cut" under the chairs to be able to keep up w/Mom.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Hilarious! Queenie's a smart girl, huh? If the puppies looked like they might be ahead of her, she pulled back and waited till she was the leader. I also think I managed to pick out my favorite in that video


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Love the video!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Kathy, that was soooo much fun to watch!! I LOL the whole time. It's a small herd of cows - where's the lasso ?? lol Queenie knows that a tired puppy is a sleeping puppy later on. Smart momma!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Talk about raised to RLH  Great job Queenie!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

They are just the cutest!!!! Mom looks like she's enjoying her pups.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Clever Queenie,tiring out per babies,getting her figure back,and teaching them the art of RLH all in one package,plus showing off her flowing locks!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That was so much fun to watch! I agree with Jane, they look like blurs racing like the wind. Queenie is so great!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh gosh, I love this video. I got such a kick out of one of the puppies whimpering when he/she didn't know where Queenie went. Queenie is such a great Mom to her little ones!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy! that made me GFETE!!! BIG TIME!!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

What a cute video! I absolutely loved watching it so I can only imagine the amusement you get on a daily basis


----------



## Cyndy (Feb 13, 2008)

I love the haircut on your little Hav! It's hard to tell, do you trim the hair back from under the chin? SO CUTE!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just catching up on this thread. Who knew I would get to see videos too Congrats Leeann! What a group of cuties!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that we know 2 of these gorgeous pups already have plans to go home, can we please have more pictures??


----------

